# my lovely cat



## jellybean55 (6 July 2013)

Seems to have aged so much in just a few days  took her to the vet friday and waiting for test results as her tum has filled with fluid. She is about 9 years old and it's only just hit me that she wont be around forever  hope it turns out to be nothing but just have a bad feeeling


----------



## FionaM12 (6 July 2013)

Aww, fingers crossed for ypu and your lovely cat. I hope it all turns out fine. xx


----------



## mulledwhine (6 July 2013)

9 really is not that old for a cat 

I hope she is ok


----------



## FionaM12 (6 July 2013)

please excuse spelling, just learning how to use new phone.w


----------



## jellybean55 (6 July 2013)

Thank you, I suppose 9 isnt that old but im not certain if that is her age I got her from a rescue centre and always wondered if she was older than what they said


----------



## mulledwhine (6 July 2013)

Il sound like her kidneys , probably wrong though !!!

My mummy cat went very poorly , showing the same symptoms, vet said she would ' go' over night 

The next day she was soo annoying that they sent her home 

She lived another 16 years 

Hope your kitty does the same xxx


----------



## jellybean55 (6 July 2013)

Hope so  I expect the hot weather isnt helping and making her extra dopey!


----------



## MrsMozart (7 July 2013)

Hope she's okay hunny.


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (7 July 2013)

Hope she's okay. Don't lose hope, our old cat lived until he was 18 years old, unfortunately he passed a week ago


----------



## jellybean55 (7 July 2013)

Thank you  so sorry to hear you lost yours horseshavingfun, that's a good age 18 bless him x


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (7 July 2013)

Thank you  He was a lovely dude! Hope your results come back fine x


----------



## Suelin (7 July 2013)

This does sound as if it might be Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP)  If it is and you have symptoms the outlook is not good I'm afraid.   There are 2 forms of it. wet and dry.  This sounds like wet FIP.  Has your vet done a titre test for this?  If not they probably should.

I do hope that I am mistaken here, it's difficult to be accurate if you haven't seen the cat.  I really hope that your cat recovers pdq.


----------



## jellybean55 (7 July 2013)

Hi suelin, I found FIP when I googled her symptoms I hope it isnt this. Her bloated tum has gone right down but this might just be because the vet drained some of the fluid on friday. She seems to be drinking a lot more than normal and hasnt lost her appetite. Very anxious to find out what's wrong with her


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 July 2013)

jellybean55 said:



			Seems to have aged so much in just a few days  took her to the vet friday and waiting for test results as her tum has filled with fluid. She is about 9 years old and it's only just hit me that she wont be around forever  hope it turns out to be nothing but just have a bad feeeling
		
Click to expand...

Aw  hun  9 isn't old at all.  

It could be a few things.
  has she had  bloods done??? They tell a lot


----------



## jellybean55 (10 July 2013)

I know, but she just seems like she's aged if that makes sense since she has been poorly, very slow moving and lethargic just not her usual cheeky self  

Vet called today and he said nothing major has shown up in her blood so taking her back tomorrow and I think he said they wanted to do an ultrasound To try and find out what the fluid is. 

She always sleeps next to me on my bed but last few nights she has gone to the spare room on her own it makes me so sad  I've picked her up and brought her in with me tonight


----------

